# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Variables WF 3.0

## vampirella

Bonjour,

Mon environnement est VS2010, framework 3.5.

J'ai pu crer un paramtre propre  mon workflow avec "Dependency Property". Ce paramtre (qui est une classe complexe) est correctement envoy  l'application hte grce  l'activit "CallExternalMethod" et  un vnement personnalis.

Cependant, j'ai du mal  raliser l'opration inverse, c'est--dire mettre  jour la variable interne au workflow avec des donnes que je lui fournis.

Pour le moment, la seule solution que je voie consiste, dans l'application hte,  fournir d'abord au 'UserData' l'information  transmettre, puis appeler une mthode globale 'eventDriven' du workflow (par exemple 'SetWorkflowInfo') pour traiter ce qu'il y a dans 'UserData' avant de l'effacer.

Y aurait-il une faon plus ... lgante de procder ?
Merci par avance de toute rponse.

----------

